# Promo Code for FREE Flip-up safety glasses



## christianitee (Dec 28, 2011)

Think it's only being done for January, not positive. Type in "FBPROMO" at check out. They're on other sites for $20 to $30.
http://brimzsunglasses.com/sunglasses-ice-collection-c-1_3.html


----------

